# Lens for Canon EOS 500D



## GHNelson (13 Dec 2010)

HI gang
I would like to get my first SLR camera....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-500D-Digi ... 224&sr=8-2
And a couple of lens ...Maybe a 50mm and something else can anyone recommend a third party lens to go with the above body.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Tom (13 Dec 2010)

Yeah, get a Canon 50 1.8 (best value for money lens on the planet!) or 1.4 if budget goes that far (Build quality and autofocus far better)

Do you want to stick to primes, or zoom lenses? Canon 85 1.8 is another cracking budget lens.

Tom


----------



## GHNelson (13 Dec 2010)

Hi Tom
Thanks for your reply.
I'm not that sure. I just want to take some decent pictures with a half decent lens.
The other 2 lenses are out of my budget at the moment maybe I will up-grade if I like what I'm doing......next year.
I just want a versatile couple of lenses that wont cost the monthly wage packet and the missus wont nag at me for having another unused gadget    
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Tom (13 Dec 2010)

OK, apart from the 50mm 1.8, anything else in budget is unlikely to beat the standard lens at that focal range. You could probably look at a cheap longer zoom lens, but if I were you on this budget I'd stick to the standard lens + 50 1.8 and save for a 70-200 F4 L or a reasonable 70-300 in the future (assuming you'd want a longer lens) if that's the direction you want to go - you won't regret it. I bought a cheaper end Canon 90-300 lens a few years back, and about a week after I'd just saved a bit longer.


----------



## chilled84 (13 Dec 2010)

Im no help to this thread But i will hopefully join you in the eos loveing crew some time! Its just keeping an eye out for a bargain thats the hardest part.


----------



## GHNelson (13 Dec 2010)

Cheers lads 
I will take that on-board.
Amazon here i come.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## chilled84 (13 Dec 2010)

come into chat  hogan, Have a chat.


----------



## GHNelson (13 Dec 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> come into chat  hogan, Have a chat.


Wheres that then?


----------



## GHNelson (13 Dec 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> HI gang
> I would like to get my first SLR camera....
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-500D-Digi ... 224&sr=8-2
> And a couple of lens ...Maybe a 50mm and something else can anyone recommend a third party lens to go with the above body.
> ...



Hi gang 
I have purchased the above body now.
I need some advise regarding a lens.The Canon 50mm lens does it have to be a specific type....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-50mm-F1-8 ... 298&sr=1-3
Or this lens for the above body
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-EF-50-1-8 ... 298&sr=1-1
Meaning does it have to be a EOS lens type?
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Tom (13 Dec 2010)

They are both the same lens. An EOS camera will take any EF lens, and a crop sensored EOS like the 500D will also take any EF-S lens. That lens has shot up in price by the look of it... I got mine for about Â£50 3 or 4 years ago. 

Tom


----------



## GHNelson (13 Dec 2010)

Cheers Tom
I have been looking at a Sigma 18-50mm lens on E-bay Â£70.00
Would that be better?
hoggie


----------



## Tom (13 Dec 2010)

No, go with the Canon 50 1.8. Your standard lens is probably better than that Sigma anyway. The 1.8 is still very good for the money.


----------



## GHNelson (14 Dec 2010)

Hi Tom
Thanks for the help........ will purchase what you suggested Canon 50mm f1.8.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Tom (14 Dec 2010)

I've been playing around with old lenses recently (like 30-40 years old) which is always fun. You can get M42 to EOS adapters on eBay that let you use old screw-fit lenses. Just a thought, if you feel like experimenting!!

Good ones I've found are Helios 44m-4 (55mm F2) that come with Zenit cameras, or I also have an Asahi Pentax Super-Takumar 55 F2 that I'm particularly fond of - both much sharper and better built than the Canon 50 1.8, but of course you lose the autofocus and they're manual aperture control so not as practical.

Tom


----------



## GHNelson (14 Dec 2010)

Hi Tom
I like the idea of mixing and matching older lenses.Maybe i could find a few bargains on E-bay that will fit my Canon.
Only I haven't a clue   what i should be looking for.
I guess the build was far better then on these older body lenses and most would be glass.....I think.
The draw back was they where a tad heavy to lug about I assume.
I'm no expert as you know .....would the glass used now be of higher quality than then......has the manufacturing got better when it comes to optics nowadays.
Or have i got it all wrong?
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Tom (14 Dec 2010)

Yeah, the build quality is fantastic - can't go wrong, strength-wise with Russian gear like Zenits. They're built like tanks, quite literally. 

Just search for Helios 44m 4 or Super Takumar 55 F2 - or any M42 lens come to that but those are two I really like, with the Super Takumar coming top. You will need an adapter from ebay too, that does M42 lens to EOS body. Most lenses will fit fine, but apparently some can get in the way of the mirror on the camera. I've never had that problem though. 

Glass in high-end lenses now will be much better than the equivalent from many years ago, but I still say I can get a much sharper image with my Takumar than I could with a lot of modern lenses under say Â£400. You just get zero electrical technology and nothing automatic. There will be a manual aperture dial on an older lens, but if you set the camera to AV mode it works fine. 

The coating on the Takumar in particular is also very good - again, probably better than many cheap modern lenses, but I do sometimes find I need to bump up the blacks (in levels) in the Canon software afterwards but that's not really an issue for me as I will do it whatever. 

Tom


----------



## GHNelson (14 Dec 2010)

Cheers Tom
That's a nice reply....I'm off to E-bay to have a look then.
Thanks again.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (14 Dec 2010)

Tom
Is this the adapter i need?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004 ... _sbs_01_02
hoggie


----------



## Tom (14 Dec 2010)

Yeah but you don't need the AF confirm. Get one from ebay, they're so much cheaper. Something like this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/M42-Lens-Canon-EO ... 336351711e


----------



## GHNelson (14 Dec 2010)

Cheers Tom
Whats the AF confirm mean?
hoggie


----------



## Tom (14 Dec 2010)

It's for lenses that use Autofocus. It communicates with the camera as to when the image is in focus. As the lenses you are looking at won't have autofocus, it's unnecessary. 

Here's the Takumar on my 5D, and the Helios on the Zenit


----------



## GHNelson (14 Dec 2010)

Tom
That's a Cool couple of cameras and a clear photo.
Cheers for the help.....now to bid for a lens... This is more fun than buying new you don't know what you get until the item arrives  and if it works lol.
Cheers again
You have been a top person.
hoggie


----------



## Tom (14 Dec 2010)

Make sure there's no (or very little) dust, moving parts are nice and smooth, the aperture blades close up properly and they're not covered in oil. If they don't say on the listing, might be an idea to send them a message. Car boot sales are fantastic too, that's where I get almost all of my gear from, and it's so cheap when people don't know what they're selling!


----------



## Tom (14 Dec 2010)

If you have a look on my flickr I did some lens tests with the Helios on the 5D. Lovely at wide apertures, and super sharp closed down

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommessengerphoto/


----------



## GHNelson (14 Dec 2010)

Too true
I may get to like this photography malarkey....we will see.
Okay will do.
hoggie


----------

